# Amazon jetzt auch in Deutschland mit Free-to-Play-Games [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon jetzt auch in Deutschland mit Free-to-Play-Games [Anzeige]*

					Free-to-Play-Spiele von Amazon kommen nach Deutschland und dürfen ab sofort ausprobiert werden. Das Projekt befindet sich aber noch in der Beta-Phase.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon jetzt auch in Deutschland mit Free-to-Play-Games [Anzeige]*


----------



## Homerclon (31. August 2013)

Und welchen Vorteil (für den Kunden!) soll es haben diese Spiele über Amazon-Server zu beziehen anstatt direkt beim Entwickler/Publisher?


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2013)

Ich denke der Vorteil ist Du kannst Ingame-Käufe, wie sie bei F2P üblich sind direkt über Amazon bezahlen. Bsp: Stronghold Kingdoms [Game Connect]: Amazon.de: Games

Was anderes würde mir da jetzt auch nicht einfallen aber F2P ist eh nicht mein Ding


----------



## Voodoo2 (31. August 2013)

finde ich toll


----------



## MecTronic (31. August 2013)

Ich kapier es nicht, wozu? gibt doch mehr als genug Seiten für Freeware


----------



## bluschti (31. August 2013)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> finde ich toll


 
ich auch


----------



## Rizoma (31. August 2013)

Jaaaaa noch eine Seite die versucht alle möglichen F2P spiele zu bündeln. Darauf hab ich gewartet.










Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2013)

Ich brauche so etwas wirklich nicht. Mir geht das Freegedöns mittlerweile ziemlich auf den Keks


----------



## The1nsider (1. September 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich brauche so etwas wirklich nicht. Mir geht das Freegedöns mittlerweile ziemlich auf den Keks



Warum? Ist doch gut das man nur noch für Spiele bezahlt die man auch wirklich spielt.
Nicht jeder zockt regelmäßig und möchte dafür monatliche Gebühren bezahlen.
Ich Rede von Online Spielen.

Entweder so wie Guild Wars 2 (Einmalzahlung) oder F2P. Monatliche Gebühren finde ich Abzocke.


----------



## The1nsider (1. September 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Jaaaaa noch eine Seite die versucht alle möglichen F2P spiele zu bündeln. Darauf hab ich gewartet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei Amazon bekommt man für überschüssiges Guthaben auch anderes.
Das hat schon einen großen Vorteil wenn man paar Euro auf dem Amazon Konto liegen hat.
Auch kann man so Gutschriften besser verwerten.
Amazon ist in diesem Punkt der beste Anbieter.


----------

